# Best way to cook shrimp for use in salads?



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 7, 2012)

What is the best way to cook shrimp for use in salads? The object is to not impart any favors besides the natural taste of shrimp.

Or asking the question another way, what's the best way to turn raw shrimp into generic cooked shrimp for use in recipes that call for cooked shrimp as an ingredient?


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 7, 2012)

I use clarified butter and just a little salt and pepper (sprinkled in the butter instead of right on the shrimp).  If you don't want to use butter, your oil of choice will work - just don't use too much oil and cook them until done - it is easy to both undercook or over cook shrimp, specially larger ones.  

If I am using in a salad I like to use the butter, some sauteed fresh garlic and sometimes shallots, plus salt and pepper and then use the butter mixture as a dressing of sorts.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2012)

Based on your objective, I'd say boil or steam using unseasoned water. 

On the other hand, you also have the option of adding complimentary flavors via the cooking method.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Based on your objective, I'd say boil or steam using unseasoned water.
> 
> On the other hand, you also have the option of adding complimentary flavors via the cooking method.



I agree if you don't want any flavour you can boil or stem with unseasoned water.  But in my experience through school and work, not using even just a little salt and pepper and/or a bit of oil makes them taste bland - it doesn't bring out the natural flavour - specially boiling.  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 7, 2012)

I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.



Yes, a flavoured poaching liquid - should have remembered that!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.



+1


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.




That is the way I was taught to do it.

If you are concerned about the added flavors just drop frozen shell on shrimp into a large pot of boiling salted water and wait until the shells turn pink and the shrimp float aggressively, then remove and plunge into a bowl of ice water, peel and refrigerate.  They only cook 2 to 3 minutes in total.  The directions on the package are about the same as these.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 7, 2012)

I always buy my shrimp frozen, cleaned, tail on or off, cooked.  I just thaw them out, pat the water off and toss in the salad.

Sometimes I make garlic butter and add shrimp after taking the pan off the heat, and just let them marinade in the garlic butter overnight.  Great garlic shrimp.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I agree if you don't want any flavour you can boil or stem with unseasoned water.  But in my experience through school and work, not using even just a little salt and pepper and/or a bit of oil makes them taste bland - it doesn't bring out the natural flavour - specially boiling.  But this is just my opinion.




I would want to introduce some flavor as well.  I was just responding to Greg's specific question.

I would marinate the shrimp and either grill them or cook them quickly in a hot skillet.  The marinade could be the salad dressing.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2012)

I would cook them using some flavors associated with the "theme" of the salad, whether they get boiled, steamed, grilled, sauted or done ceviche style.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2012)

Two thoughts on making a salad with shrimp that I learned from my mother.

First always chop a handful of the shrimp to get more flavor into the salad and then add the remaining shrimp whole or sliced down the middle to make it appear like you used twice as many shrimp.

Second always make sure that all of the other items in the salad are about half the size of the shrimp you are using.  This creates the illusion that the shrimp are larger.

I always think of my mom when I make a macaroni salad!

She was a bandit in many ways!


----------



## Siegal (Sep 8, 2012)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.



Oh good idea! My baby likes plain cooked shrimp
I usually boil it plain but that's a great idea as I tend to share with her.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 8, 2012)

If I'm going to boil them, I use some dark beer and water and add a bay leaf and peppercorns. I also have tossed them on a baking sheet with a little olive oil, s & p and roast them for 8 mins. at 375 deg.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 8, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I would boil/poach the shrimp in a pot of water with a lemon wedge, stick of celery, six peppercorns and a bay leaf.



I would agree with Rock here, and let me add I never use precooked shrimp as they have always been cooked too long and  are rubbery in my opinion. Nothing is more wonderful than the perfect  shrimp, cooked till just the *moment* they turn totally pink and then plunged into ice water. Perfection.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the tiny small shrimps for salads, being that they are always already cooked and rubbery I buy the uncooked but cleaned small shrimps and then dice them myself. I cook them in some broth laced with lemon, bay leaf and 
when ready mix them with a small amount of dill and anything else that strikes my fancy.
kadesma


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay, thanks everybody! You've given me a lot to think about. I can see merits for all of the suggestions, particularly depending on intended use.

I wasn't sure what I was going to cook. When I was shopping I did a bit of impulse buying and bought more shrimp than I usually do, so I had only one meal in mind and will definitely have some leftover. Tonight I'm making Vietnamese spring rolls, but I don't know what I'll use the rest for, maybe in salads.

I decided for this time that steaming would be the best way to go, since I didn't want to induce any oils or fats into my Vietnamese spring rolls. The recipe relies on fresh herbs and a spicy _Nuoc Cham_ dipping sauce to provide flavors. (Ingredients: sugar, water, fish sauce, vinegar, lime juice, minced garlic, minced ginger, minced Thai chilis.)

Although these spring rolls are often served as appetizers I'm planning on having them for dinner. Other than the shrimp and noodles there is no other cooking involved. I'll just make more until I've had enough dinner. I'm sure it will be delicious and very healthful too.

By the way the steaming went quite quickly and practically no labor involved!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds really good, Greg.  I'm still bound and determined to try my hand at homemade Vietnamese spring rolls.   

A little late here, but when I cook shrimp it's always either steamed or roasted (usually roasted) and always with the shell on.  The shell adds so much shrimpy flavor, in my opinion, and as you say, seasoning can come later.  I throw the shells into a bag in the freezer, they come in handy for any seafood chowders in the future.  

Looking forward to hearing about your dish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 9, 2012)

Buy bay shrimp, already cleaned, cooked and frozen.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 9, 2012)

I make shrimp rolls with leftover cooked shrimp. Just like lobster rolls but with shrimp instead.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 10, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I always buy my shrimp frozen, cleaned, tail on or off, cooked.  I just thaw them out, pat the water off and toss in the salad.
> 
> Sometimes I make garlic butter and add shrimp after taking the pan off the heat, and just let them marinade in the garlic butter overnight.  Great garlic shrimp.



That sounds like a lovely idea


----------

